# Which protein powder to choose



## Master Blaster (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm getting back into working out after a 5-6yr hiatus and am looking for a good post workout protein supplement and have it narrowed down to 2.  Either ON's Gold Standard which was a fav back in the day and I see still extremely popular, or Muscle Pharms Combat. Which I've never used  but also has very high ratings across the board and I like how it has many different types of proteins for longer lasting effects while of course ON is only fast acting. I'm quite out of shape, starting my resurrection with a couple weeks of only cardio to improve my stamina and endurance and jump start some weight loss; then I'll be getting back into pumping the ol iron.


----------



## Rumpy (Jan 6, 2016)

I like muscle milk or what ever is cheap at costco.  I don't think there's enough difference to spend money on a "good" one


----------



## Spongy (Jan 7, 2016)

AtLarge Nutrition.  All I use or endorse.


----------



## snake (Jan 7, 2016)

Don't over spend. Getting into the gym will do more for you with a good diet right now then which protein powder you use. And welcome back to the iron.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 7, 2016)

Master Blaster said:


> I'm getting back into working out after a 5-6yr hiatus and am looking for a good post workout protein supplement and have it narrowed down to 2.  Either ON's Gold Standard which was a fav back in the day and I see still extremely popular, or Muscle Pharms Combat. Which I've never used  but also has very high ratings across the board and I like how it has many different types of proteins for longer lasting effects while of course ON is only fast acting. I'm quite out of shape, starting my resurrection with a couple weeks of only cardio to improve my stamina and endurance and jump start some weight loss; then I'll be getting back into pumping the ol iron.




Both are good. Check out cellucor as well, goes on sale often. Stick with whey for post workout.


----------



## Master Blaster (Jan 7, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I'll look into AtLarge Spongy. Any other suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2016)

Huge gainer. Muscle&Brawn nutrition. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jan 7, 2016)

Trutein Cinnabun


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jan 7, 2016)

Muscle tech from sams. 35 bucks for 5 lbs. And has creatine in it.


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 7, 2016)

Any flavor of trutein.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 7, 2016)

Designer whey natural flavor or bulk whey protein at a place that sells it by the pound. All that fake flavor and fake sweetener crap is garbage. Over priced fart powder.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 7, 2016)

Agree re: whey for post workout. 

I use ON Gold, cheap & effective.


----------



## mickems (Jan 7, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Agree re: whey for post workout.
> 
> I use ON Gold, cheap & effective.



I agree- ON gold standard- for me too. it seems to dissolve better and tastes better than the others I have tried.


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 7, 2016)

I like mts whey from mark lobliner about the same price as gold standard mixes just as easy and pretty damn tasty


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 7, 2016)

I use ON gold also its good stuff so is mts in my op as well


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2016)

Mts is definitely tasty. 

OP: it really doesn't matter that much. Get as much of your protein as possible from real food, use whey to fill in the cracks.


----------



## bigben66 (Jan 7, 2016)

What he said ^^^^

If you look in the dictionary, the word ‘supplement’ means “a thing added to something else in order to complete it, or enhance it”.

So here’s my advice for all those people who want to know what the best protein powder is on the market.

Buy the powder that agrees with your stomach, comes at a reasonable price, and tastes half decent. Because unless you are tracking every macro, and ticking all the boxes with regard to beef, chicken, eggs, turkey, fish etc – it isn’t going to matter one aota whether your powder is an isolate, a concentrate, a milk protein or a caseinate.

It’s like the guy that goes to McDonald’s and orders 2 x Big Mac’s and a diet coke. The diet coke isn’t going to make a dent in the other crap he is throwing down his neck!

NB: Protein powders should only be used to fill in the gaps and make up the numbers for what your whole food diet lacks. If you’re necking 3 or 4 shakes a day to make up your quota, then I respectfully suggest you overhaul your dietary plan.


----------



## Dex (Jan 7, 2016)

I don't like the extra crap in my protein. I do Naked Whey.


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 7, 2016)

When in doubt, stick to the nutrition label. I like to keep the carbs low in my whey/casein protein. I have no issues with artificial sweeteners or or other hippie bullshit some others worry about. Proteins, Fats and Carbs is what I focus on.

Here are the labels for my two go-to brands.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 7, 2016)

I switched from gold standard to sythna-6 
Gold standard seems to keep going up in price


----------



## trodizzle (Jan 7, 2016)

Pinkbear said:


> I switched from gold standard to sythna-6
> Gold standard seems to keep going up in price



Syntha was pretty good tasting If I recall, and sort of silky in texture. Isn't it a blend as well?


----------



## UnBro (Jan 7, 2016)

MyProtein - Best bang for your buck, but don't pay retail... there's always 30%+ off coupon codes floating around and you can usually get protein in the <$6/pound range.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 7, 2016)

If your not picky about you protein go to the vitamin shoppe they always have one tub or another on sale for at least 50% off. 

Back when I wasn't as fat I would get whatever was on sale and carbohydrate powder too. Carbohydrate powder is cheap and I would go eat something like a burger fries and a coke then follow it up with a protein and carbohydrate shake.


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 7, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Syntha was pretty good tasting If I recall, and sort of silky in texture. Isn't it a blend as well?



Yes it's a mix of 6 different pros ... Whey and casin being the highest

And this shit is super thick.  But mixes well in a blender


----------



## Maijah (Jan 7, 2016)

I like ON gold, with peanut butter,whole milk, and a few ice cubes.


----------



## mickems (Jan 7, 2016)

Pinkbear said:


> I switched from gold standard to sythna-6
> Gold standard seems to keep going up in price



P.B., I noticed that too. when you go to the store, most of the tubs are gone and shelf is empty. because its popular, price goes up at least once a year.


----------



## Master Blaster (Jan 7, 2016)

bigben66 said:


> What he said ^^^^
> 
> If you look in the dictionary, the word ‘supplement’ means “a thing added to something else in order to complete it, or enhance it”.
> 
> ...



Damn good points bro


----------



## maxnout (Jan 8, 2016)

I normally use dymatize elite whey but it was out of stock so I decided to try out Isoflex from allmax. Chocolate peanut butter is awesome


----------



## akwild1 (Jan 9, 2016)

I like isopure - 50g protein per scoop low carbs and is super smooth to drink


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 9, 2016)

BSN syntha-6 and true mass , no other protein drink on the market tastes better than BSN , mixes well , and no chalky after taste and is easy on the stomach !!!


----------



## Uncle manny (Jan 9, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> BSN syntha-6 and true mass , no other protein drink on the market tastes better than BSN , mixes well , and no chalky after taste and is easy on the stomach !!!



You haven't tried mts my friend. Syntha 6 was my favorite until I had mts.


----------



## maxnout (Feb 19, 2016)

currently using carnivor mass


----------



## jojo58 (Feb 20, 2016)

I use Body Fortress Super advanced whey isolate. low carb and decent price


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 20, 2016)

I use chicken


----------



## maxnout (Mar 16, 2016)

Animal Whey chocolate chip is delicious!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Mar 16, 2016)

I use whatever isn't over priced and doesn't cause me protein shits. Sometimes I'm lucky and six star does the job but usually I need to order cellucor or ON. Just remember, whole foods are whey better than proton powders.


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 16, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> I use whatever isn't over priced and doesn't cause me protein shits. Sometimes I'm lucky and six star does the job but usually I need to order cellucor or ON. Just remember, whole foods are whey better than proton powders.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Mar 16, 2016)

steak. chicken. fish. Just eat actual food. I don't waste my money on protein powder unless I get a helluva deal on it.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 17, 2016)

i like bsn syn 6 strawberry, it is a little high in carbs if that matters to you


----------



## goodfella (Mar 17, 2016)

Food protein! Best one for gains!


----------



## maxnout (Mar 23, 2016)

goodfella said:


> Food protein! Best one for gains!



That's true


----------

